# Great pickin!  Long forgotten bike shop basement dig...



## klunk! (Apr 23, 2013)

I was lucky to get to dig thru a long forgotten basement of an old shop the other day.  Everything there looked to have been there since at least the 1950s.  It was a filthy dig, but found a few cool relics.  Wish I'd taken pics while in the basement.  Unfortunately most of it was poorly stored and deteriorated.  There was a pile of NOS torrington 10 pedals that had just been left to rust away, I snagged a few from the top of the pile, and some torrington 18's...it was sad to see what could have been.  I found the frame for a Saginaw Power Bike and a Belt cover.  Going back to look for more parts for it... a bunch of 40's saddles and parts, misc. hubs, NOS eclipse knock out hub 26" wheel. Some Whizzer drop stands, few tiny little drop stands for maybe 20"...Rear racks, few look 20s era, Colson springer..bunch of Byk-Loks with keys, got to be NOS but no boxes, etc. etc.  pics are after I unloaded in the warehouse and only a fraction of the pile...  Will have to go thru it all as time permits.  Will list some stuff for sale, keeping some...just so much fun getting filthy dirty and digging thru it all!  Was a good day for me! wife not as happy...


----------



## tailhole (Apr 23, 2013)

*Nice Score!*

Good haul!  I need some of those Torrington 18s!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats on what sounds like a great haul.  Post more pics!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 23, 2013)

great score man!! pm sent regarding a part.

Nick.


----------



## vincev (Apr 23, 2013)

great finds!


----------



## Boris (Apr 23, 2013)

gtflyte (another member) has been looking for that Powerbike belt cover. I sent him a message I hope that he sees it before you sell (if you do).


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2013)

...the motherlode!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 23, 2013)

I could use a set of the Torrington 18's as well.


----------



## tailhole (Apr 23, 2013)

If he let's the 18s go Rusty, I'll pick up the tab.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a similar adventure 20 years ago- glad to know these places are still out there!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 23, 2013)

tailhole said:


> If he let's the 18s go Rusty, I'll pick up the tab.




That would be killer!


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 24, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> gtflyte (another member) has been looking for that Powerbike belt cover. I sent him a message I hope that he sees it before you sell (if you do).




Thanks for the Pm Dave 
Sure could use that belt cover


Sent pm for the belt guard if available 
Or email
gtflyte@hotmail.ca


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 24, 2013)

Now that's what I love to do in shops with lots of older stuff...dig!!!  Looks like there's some older trike parts in there too. Are you going to be listing a lot of this stuff here? I'd be interested in some of the vintage tricycle items you unearth, like seats (and parts thereof), semi-pneumatic tires, wheels, pedals, etc.

Dave


----------



## Boris (Apr 24, 2013)

klunk! said:


> Was a good day for me! wife not as happy...




This isn't one of those times when the wife is the main concern. Do something extra nice for her soon, and she'll get over it!


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 24, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> This isn't one of those times when the wife is the main concern. Do something extra nice for her soon, and she'll get over it!




Good Point Dave 
Yes indeed As the Saginaw Continues .
GT


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2013)

gtflyte said:


> Good Point Dave
> Yes indeed As the Saginaw Continues .
> GT




Do yourself a favor and dont take advice from Dave.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm callin B.S. on the bike shop basement find and it's actually just stuff the guys been hoarding for years.
Why are there no photo's from the bike shop?


----------



## klunk! (Apr 25, 2013)

*it is real...*

Fine, I'll be back there on Friday and take pics of the basement just to prove it to you cyclingday.  Granted I have been picking this spot for over a decade, and have been hoarding stuff for 20 years, this particular basement was completely hidden, trap door access, hidden underneath some filing cabinets.  I am not getting into an argument of real or not.  If you choose to not believe it is true that is up to you.  I just thought others would enjoy knowing that these finds, although rare, are still out there if you put in the time and effort and just plain get lucky.  Cheers.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2013)

No worries.
I'm just being a jerk in response to another thread that started out with a fabricated story.
I believe your basement find is real.
I shouldn't be playing games with other peoples threads, and for that I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 25, 2013)

Now, we have to take every great story and find with a grain of salt.....!

Thanks Tim.


----------



## klunk! (Apr 26, 2013)

*Bicycle parts Spelunking in the basement...pics added*

Went back today to for another look around.  Few finds, lots of rust and dust.  Pics of the basement do not look too spectacular, wish I'd taken some before anything was removed!  The wooden shelves were pretty well stacked with seats, truss rods, few forks, and mics goodies.  Lots of stuff crammed up in and hanging from the floor joists overhead.  Old Schwinn cardboard box covering a broken out window that appears to have been sealed off on the outside as well, no natural light at all down there.  Other pics are stuff I brought home.  Enjoy!  At this point nothing is for sale, I just don"t have time to deal with it, once I get things sorted I'll be listing some stuff for sale.  For those of you who contacted me about certain parts, I will let you know when I get to that particular part.


----------



## klunk! (Apr 26, 2013)

*more pics*


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2013)

I need 2 of those padlock holders, please.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2013)

also need a locking drop stand....


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 26, 2013)

*Saginaw parts*

Indeed the saginaw parts .
Great pictures
Gt


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Fun find!*

There seems to be a few odds & ends left down there ( cranks & sprockets, chain guards, racks, metal wheels, wood spoked buggy wheel, highwheel or tricycle tiring, baskets, old bottles, crates, even that Schwinn box, etc.) Hopefully you emptied it out completely before you left after taking those photo's the second time. There's always a collector out there looking for something, no matter what it is!  "even if it's nailed down take it"  Ha Ha
I'm sure you had a great time digging through it all and getting dirty !  :o


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice!
 That little brake lever in the cigar box, should make the dig well worth while.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like a lot of trinkets! Nice score! Now Marty, wipe that frown off your face, these stories do happen. lol. How is it in Miss.? Alot of barns, good pickin?


----------

